# Panda Sitting On Command



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

So chuffed, been teaching Panda to sit on command for ages now and yey he has finally got the hand at it. Wonder what I can teach him next.

Heres a wee video YouTube - Panda Sit


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done  when can you start on this lot :lol:


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooh how did you do that?!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

debbie29 said:


> Oooh how did you do that?!


I just held a treat out in my closed hand and he would sniff at it and paw at it but then he would just sit down and look up, so then I would say sit and give him his treat. I just kept doing it and now as long as I have a treat, he will sit as soon as I tell him to.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've seen Maine coons that can sit, lie down, roll over and play dead  
When we get our little baby home we might try some of those tricks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

That's amazing!

Nicky10 might be a good person to talk to about this - I know she's clicker training her rabbit :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Next step is high-fiving. Easy to train if your cat is food orientated


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Next step is high-fiving. Easy to train if your cat is food orientated


Thats what we have been learning today


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I stopped trying to teach Panda anything as he was quick to learn sit but anything else he just got frustrated with me and started to attack me. But today for some unknown reason I decided to have another go at it and now I have a cat who not only sits on command, he now lies down on command. I will make a video later and post it, so everyone can see my little star.

Just think I needed to be a little more persistent with him.

This post has taken sooo long to type cause the little monkey wont leave me alone now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Clever Panda, can't wait to see the new vid


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a cat once who would sit on command. It was my proudest moment. 

Makes me feel like I should dig out the clicker and start over with my unruly dogs and maybe get the cats in line. How cool would a line of 6 cats, sitting and high fiving, be?

You've inspired me!! Of course, I may come back on in a month, having needed a rest cure and meds to overcome the stress of trying to train them :lol::lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Makes me feel like I should dig out the clicker and start over with my unruly dogs and maybe get the cats in line. How cool would a line of 6 cats, sitting and high fiving, be?


That would be very cool, you could have your own little cat army :lol:.

I dont think any of my other cats would sit for me. Might sound silly but I think me and Panda kinda have a bound that I dont seem to have with any of our other cats x


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice job! Have you tried fetch?

Here's our eldest fetching - Lenin Cat fetch - YouTube
We can also do sit and lay down, but only with a clicker in my hand at the moment.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sorry the videos a bit rubbish but here he is

[youtube_browser]na8zobaLCHc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

AnimatedApe said:


> Nice job! Have you tried fetch?
> 
> Here's our eldest fetching - Lenin Cat fetch - YouTube
> We can also do sit and lay down, but only with a clicker in my hand at the moment.


How cute :001_wub: Not sure Panda would do that though. Once he has something its his and he doesnt like to give it up :lol:


----------

